# G0008 & G0009 Modifier with 90471??



## Orthocoderpgu

Patient came in last year and got a flu vaccine, Pneumonia vaccine, and DT vaccine all on the same date. Medicare is now stating that G0008 & G0009 must has a modifier attached because they are being billed with 90471. Does anyone know what modifier they are looking for? Thanks for your help.


----------



## drsnpatil

*vaccination.*

Need to bill with GA modifier with "G" CPT codes bcz 90471 is mutually exclusive with G codes as per medicare.


qcoder said:


> Patient came in last year and got a flu vaccine, Pneumonia vaccine, and DT vaccine all on the same date. Medicare is now stating that G0008 & G0009 must has a modifier attached because they are being billed with 90471. Does anyone know what modifier they are looking for? Thanks for your help.


----------

